# PhP configuration with contact form.



## tweri21 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to enable the contact form on my website to allow visitors to email me any questions that they may have. I have however been unable to configure the contact form and php, though I have them both. Please assist.

Thank you.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

What's the actual problem you're having? Are there PHP errors, are there no errors but no mail delivery, or something else? There are many possibilities, but they need to be narrowed before anyone can help you solve your particular problem.

Additionally, which contact form are you using?


----------



## tweri21 (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I cannot seem to activate it. I am using a responsive one page HTML5 website, and the contact form is in the index.html page. The images below will show you what I mean


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Where did you get the code for the contact form? Is it custom, or did you get it off of a site? Being able to look at all the code in the form would be helpful.

Also, knowing exactly what the problem you're encountering is necessary. I don't know what you mean by "not able to activate it." Is there an error appearing on the webpage, is there an error appearing in the PHP log, etc. You fill in the contact form, and X happens. I need to know what X is.


----------

